# Parallels Desktop or Boot Camp....



## Jdaubian (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens d'acheter mon premier Mac c'est un MacBook Pro 13" (2.53Ghz, 8Go Ram, 500Go Disk, Snow Leopard) et je n'arrive pas a trouver les informations suivantes:

*La difference fondamentale ente Parallels Desktop et Boot Camp* _(je sais que l'un est virtuel, l'autre une partition donc avec le 1er je n'ai pas besoin de Rebooter mais au final c'est la meme chose ou non)_ ?

*Est-il possible d'installer des logiciels Windows en utilisant Parallels Desktop?*

*Y a t'il des differences d'execution de programmes* (_vitesse, ralentissement_) ?

Mon utilisation:
Je suis Ingenieur en Tuyauterie Petroliere et je travaille avec des logiciels disponible, pour le moment, uniquement sous Windows. Logiciels Graphiques tel que PDMS, PDS, Microstation, Autocad, NavisWorks ou Smart Plant Review.

Il me faut utiliser Windows sur mon Mac mais je ne sais pas quelle est la meilleure solution et si au final Virtualisation ou Partition sont identiques dans l'utilisation.

Un grand merci d'avance pour votre aide
Cordialement
Jack


----------



## twinworld (23 Février 2010)

alors on a déjà répondu maintes fois à la question dans le forum "Windows sur Mac".

Bootcamp et Parallels peuvent fonctionner en complémentarité. 

Bootcamp sert à partitionner votre disque dur et à le formater pour une installation de Windows. Si vous n'utilisez que Bootcamp, vous serez chaque fois obligé de redémarrer votre ordi pour passer d'un environnement à un autre. Mais vous aurez deux partitions et ça ne vous coûtera que le prix de la licence Windows. 

Parallels peut s'utiliser de deux façons :
a) vous créez une partition virtuelle, et vous installez Windows dessus. 

b) vous créez une vrai partition avec Bootcamp et vous utilisez Parallels pour virtualiser cette partition. Cette façon de faire a l'avantage de combiner deux options : 
- vous avez une vraie partition Windows sur laquelle vous pouvez démarrez si vous avez besoin de faire tourner une grosse application qui demande beaucoup de ressources. 
- le reste du temps vous lancez simplement Parallels pour faire tourner Windows en même temps que OS X. Vous avez vos fenêtres windows et OS X côte à côte sur votre écran et vous pouvez passer les fichiers d'une partition à l'autre sans problème. C'est idéal quand les applications que vous devez faire tourner sont pas trop lourdes.

Moi, j'ai opté pour cette solution b). J'ai interdit à ma partition Windows de se connecter au réseau, comme ça, ça limite les risques de virus. Je crée mes fichiers sur OS X ou sur Windows, je fais mes traitements de données sur Windows avec les applications qui ne tournent que sur Windows et je traite les résultats sur OSX. 

Si vous faîtes une petite recherche avancée avec l'outil du forum en mettant mon pseudo comme intervenant et comme mot clé Parallels, vous devriez tomber sur des sujets où j'avais posté des photos d'écran où on voit les deux environnements dans leurs fenêtres respectives.


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

Et je voudrais signaler aussi que tout le monde parle de Parralels Desktop mais vous avez tendance à oublier *VMWare Fusion *!
Je sais que les différences ne sont pas énorme, mais j´aime pas le monopol d´un produit 

En tout cas je vous conseille d´investir dans un de ces deux "virtualiseur" !
C´est tellement génial de pouvoir lancer une appli et une session Windows tout en restant sur Mac OS X


----------



## Super Marmotte (23 Février 2010)

Moi même j'étais confronté à ce choix pour l'utilisation de logiciels pro (Catia, ANSYS) et finalement je les utilise sous Parallels.
L'utilisation sous Bootcamp permet de meilleurs performances 3D, mais la dernière version de Parallels s'en sors plutôt bien à ce niveau (même avec Catia qui perd un peu de fluidité dans les assemblages vraiment complexes, sans que ça ne soit inutilisable).


----------



## chafpa (23 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Et je voudrais signaler aussi que tout le monde parle de Parralels Desktop mais vous avez tendance à oublier *VMWare Fusion *!


Et *VirtualBox*, l'est bon pour la poubelle ? 

C'est vrai que le gratuit ne paye plus


----------



## Jdaubian (24 Février 2010)

Merci pour ces preciseuses information et je vais faire se que vous proposez avec Boot Camp puis Parralels.
Bonne journee
Cordialement
Jack


----------

